# Obstructive Azoospermia and reasons why?



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi guys,
DH has been pretty down recently. The main reason is not knowing the cause of his OA.
SSR resulted in six straws being frozen for icsi...we are grateful for this.  However, the urologist explained to dh that his 'factory' is fine but the 'roads' are blocked (well saying we are from NI!!!)  He said the process of finding the cause is tricky and seems unwilling to investigate further.
DH has a history of mesh hernia repairs on both sides.  Urologist said the chances of this causing blockage is slim.
I understand frm browsing the net there can be several causes of OA....some of which can be corrected. Surely we have a right to know what is causing our infertility and even if there is a slight chance of repair it is worth a shot?
DH at time of sperm analysis had severly underactive thyroid....it is being treated now but could there be a link as the thyroid gland controls alot of functions in the body.  I know im clutching at straws here!!!! Im driving myself mad!
Wd love to hear from anyone who can share theirstory or shine a light xxx


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Erin - just thought I'd get in touch and let you know my DH has the same "problem" and the urologist who examined him and did his SSR basically said the same thing to him ie. that he's producing but the tubes are blocked. Also said it is v unlikely to find out the cause of the problem. We found this all out in Dec 2009 and to this day we still have no idea what was the cause of this. My DH never had any problems before to lead us to think anything was wrong. We were told it was v unlikely we'd ever find out what caused the blockage or even where it is. Anyway, like you DH mine had a ssr also and got 10 straws frozen. Just to give some encouragement we had our 1st cycle of ICSI two years ago at GCRM and were successful first go and have a wee boy as a result. They defrosted 2 straws that time so we still have some left. We had a failed cycle in Sept there at the RFC and now we are going back to GCRM next month to have another go. From what I gather on these boards most men who have obstructive azoospermia don't seem to know what caused it and just have ssr as a solution. Anyway I just wanted to give you some encouragement. I hope your tx goes well.


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks so much rosecat! U have made me smile  
Delighted you have a son....stories like yours gives us hope.  I have heard alot of excellent reports about GCRM.  May i ask how much a cycle of icsi cost there?xxx


----------



## Erin32 (Jan 10, 2012)

Also want to wish you and your dh the best of luck for your next cycle!


----------



## Hopeful37 (Jan 16, 2012)

Erin - my comments reflect just what Rosecat has said - my DH was diagnosed with the same with no explanation - they did test him for things like Cystic Fibrocis as this could lead to missing tubes as opposed to obstructed ones, but came back negative. They didnt seem too concerned and suggested that it wasnt as straightforward as operating on him to repair/correct, but that SSR was the solution...well, here we are now almost 38 weeks pregnant after 1st cycle of ICSI, so regardless it can b successful. The main thing is that the 'factory' is producing x


----------



## Rosecat (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Erin - a cycle of ICSI at GCRM costs £3865 plus £700-£800 for meds. You will also have to pay £160 for your initial consultation and about £185 for AMH test and ovarian ultrasound. You only have to go over to GCRM for EC and ET. You can now get your scans and bloods done in their satellite clinic in Belfast. I'll keep you posted in how I get on.

Hopeful - I remember seeing you on the boards way back. I can't believe you are so far along! 38 weeks! Not long to go now. Best of luck. I'm sure you just cannot wait until the new arrival comes! So exciting.


----------



## TammieJ (Sep 22, 2008)

It is a very long time since I have come on here but I read you're query and hope you don't mind me sharing also.  My dh too was diagnosed with this and at the time to say we were bewildered would be an understatement.  No one ever explained what it could have caused it and there never seemed to be an option to look at correcting this. He underwent 4 SSR's in the course of our treatments - 3 under local anaesthetic only - for which I will be forever grateful to him.  We never got any samples suitable for freezing but every time we had great fertilization rates and had 2 successful pregnancies (and 3 kiddies).  I never really thought about it at the time as you just get wrapped up in your own individual bubble but I shudder at the thought now that they could have said the "factory" wasn't working which would obviously have added a whole new set of issues to something that was already so challenging.  Best of luck with everything.


----------

